# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Un poco de cine

## nando

Hola de vez en cuando uno se desengancha del portatil y decide ver una pelicula con suerte a veces vemos buenas peliculas y otras un autentico rollazo 

hace tiempo que quería crear este tema para que recomendemos pelis que nos han gustado o no en fin un poco de todo por eso estamos en la cafeteria  :Big Grin: 

por ejemplo yo anoche ví esta peli : un ciudadano ejemplar , buena pelicula os la recomiendo  muy entretenida jejejeje que cabrxxo  :Big Grin: 

tambien he visto como muchos de vosotros pelis mas antiguas que me han gustado mucho, ejemplo pues :Hasta donde los pies me lleven  peliculón basada en hecho real un oficial alemán atrapado por los rusos al finalizar la II guerra mundial por supuesto que os la recomiendo

----------


## ben-amar

Las 2 ultimas que vi fueron Apocalipto y Alien vs Predator.
Entretenidas, muy culturales y didacticas :Big Grin: 
Habla de la fauna del universo y lo pacifica que es :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Las 2 ultimas que vi fueron Apocalipto y Alien vs Predator.
> Entretenidas, muy culturales y didacticas
> Habla de la fauna del universo y lo pacifica que es


jajajaja ,apocalipto no es muy violenta  :Big Grin:  es muy divertida era una época en la que se solucionaban las cosas a base de machetazos  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Las dos mejores peliculas que yo he visto y que recomiendo a todos son: El pianista y La milla verde. Mi favorita es Twister, va de tornados.  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Para mi, con gran diferencia, fue  "La mision".

----------


## FEDE

Buen tema Nando.

Bueno pues aunque creo que todos la hemos visto, una de las pelis que mas veces he visto repetida y que recomiendo por si alguien no la ha visto es *Bailando con lobos* dirigida y protagonizada por Kevin Costner.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Buen tema Nando.
> 
> Bueno pues aunque creo que todos la hemos visto, una de las pelis que mas veces he visto repetida y que recomiendo por si alguien no la ha visto es *Bailando con lobos* dirigida y protagonizada por Kevin Costner.
> 
> Un saludo



Eso es peliculón, yo también la he visto un montón de veces, cada vez que la hechan por la tele.

----------


## nando

> Las dos mejores peliculas que yo he visto y que recomiendo a todos son: El pianista y La milla verde. Mi favorita es Twister, va de tornados.


El pianista basada en un hecho real muy pero que muy buena pelicula y la milla verde preciosa tambien

 Iniciado por FEDE  Ver Mensaje

Bueno pues aunque creo que todos la hemos visto, una de las pelis que mas veces he visto repetida y que recomiendo por si alguien no la ha visto es* Bailando con lobos* dirigida y protagonizada por Kevin Costner.

cierto yo creo que todos la hemos visto ya y es un peliculón tambien

----------


## nando

> Para mi, con gran diferencia, fue  "La mision".


argumento

La película está ambientada en la década de 1750 y narra acerca de las Misiones Jesuitas en las actuales regiones de la selvas Brasileñas, Misiones de Argentina y parte de la región actual del Paraguay. Un programa de la Iglesia Católica dedicado a cristianizar y civilizar los indígenas nativos en la región de la América Meridional. La película cuenta la historia de un jesuita, el padre Gabriel (Jeremy Irons) que se interna en la selva sudamericana para fundar una misión y convertir al cristianismo a una comunidad de indígenas guaraní situada encima de las cataratas del Iguazú.

La primera escena muestra al cardenal Altamirano (Ray McAnally) dictando una carta al Papa, relatando lo sucedido a un misionero jesuita, el cual ha sido crucificado y arrojado a las cataratas por los indios guaraníes.
[editar] Premios

    * Ganadora del premio Oscar 1987, a la Mejor fotografía (Cris Menges).
    * Ganadora del premio Palma de Oro 1986 del Festival de Cannes (Roland Joffé).
    * Ganadora de 3 premios BAFTA 1987, al Mejor actor secundario (Ray McAnally), al Mejor montaje (Jim Clark) y a la Mejor música (Ennio Morricone).
    * Ganadora del premio David di Donatello 1987, al Mejor productor extranjero (Fernando Ghia y David Puttnam).
    * Ganadora del premio Globo de Oro 1987, a la Mejor música (Ennio Morricone) y al Mejor guión (Robert Bolt)

*yo creo que esta no la he visto va ser cuestión de bajarmela de por ahí por que tiene buena pinta*

----------


## aberroncho

Coincido con Ben_Amar en "La Misión" tanto la película como la banda sonora. Una maravilla.

Hay otra película mas antigua, creo que de 1973, que es otra de mis preferidas y es "El Golpe" con esos dos pedazos de actores juntos: Paul Newman y Robert Redford

----------


## nando

> Coincido con Ben_Amar en "La Misión" tanto la película como la banda sonora. Una maravilla.
> 
> Hay otra película mas antigua, creo que de 1973, que es otra de mis preferidas y es "El Golpe" con esos dos pedazos de actores juntos: Paul Newman y Robert Redford


esa si la he visto tambien peliculón¡¡¡

----------


## ben-amar

Es un pedazo de pelicula La mision, la Iglesia no queda en buen lugar ya que abandona a su suerte la mision tras la bula papal que repartyia las tierras del mundo entre Castilla y Portugal.

----------


## jasg555

El Padrino, el Golpe como ya han dicho algunos. El pisito, gran película.

 Hay muchas y diversas, poner a una como la mejor sería injusto.

----------


## nando

> El Padrino, el Golpe como ya han dicho algunos. El pisito, gran película.
> 
>  Hay muchas y diversas, poner a una como la mejor sería injusto.


las del padrino he visto las tres , el pisito ni idea pero ya me la estoy apuntando  :Cool: 

claro que es injusto poner una por eso lo habrir el hilo este por ilustrarnos un poquito

----------


## jasg555

El Padrino, como la ponen en imagenio de vez en cuando cualquiera de las 3, yo las veo siempre, no me importa las veces.
Igualmente ocurre con Casino, que me gusta bastante, más que nada por los actores.

 El pisito, creo que es una obra maestra, al menos para mí. Te puede gustar más en teatro. A mí me gusta de las dos formas.

----------


## FEDE

Otra gran pelicula, bajo mi punto de vista y que creo que también la habra visto la mayoria es, *La vida es bella*, dirigida y protagonizada por Roberto Benigni.

----------


## nando

> Otra gran pelicula, bajo mi punto de vista y que creo que también la habra visto la mayoria es, *La vida es bella*, dirigida y protagonizada por Roberto Benigni.


os gusta na mas que lo bueno macho pués claro esa pelicula es de inflarse a llorar jolines yo la ví con mi mujer y miraba para otro lado lagrimones como puños tio

----------


## FEDE

> os gusta na mas que lo bueno macho pués claro esa pelicula es de inflarse a llorar jolines yo la ví con mi mujer y miraba para otro lado lagrimones como puños tio


Ay otras que aunque no son obras maestras, te inflas de reir, me encantan casi todas las de Paco Martinez Soria, gran actor español, descanse en paz.

----------


## perdiguera

YO os voy a poner nueve grandes películas según mi modesta opinión.

Tres de Humor 
Un, dos, tres
Ser o no ser
La vida de Brian
Tres dramas
Cuerno de cabra
La lista de Schlinder
Con la muerte en los talones
Tres llamémosle docucine
El señor de los anillos
La conquista del Oeste
Memórias de África
Cosncientemente no he puesto ninguna española, aunque las que ya habeis puesto son también muy buenas.

----------


## jasg555

> Otra gran pelicula, bajo mi punto de vista y que creo que también la habra visto la mayoria es, *La vida es bella*, dirigida y protagonizada por Roberto Benigni.


 Gran peliculón.

----------


## jasg555

En cuanto a españolas, que no españoladas, dos de Alex de la Iglesia: La Comunidad y El Día de la Bestia.

 Un director que ahora en Venecia, aunque sea por falta de otros talentos debido al festival canadiense, se le empieza a reconocer internacionalmente.

----------


## Luján

Personalmente, me cuesta mucho decidir alguna película como La Mejor, ya que son tantas las que he visto, y tantas las que me han gustado.

Seguramente iré editando este mensaje según me vaya acordando de películas buenas en su género que haya visto. Los listados a continuación no indican orden así como tampoco pretenden ser exhaustivos.

-*Animación*:Buscando a Nemo
Planet 51
Shrek
Toy Story (Juguetes)
Wall-e-*Comedias*:ET el ExtraTerrstre
La Vida de Brian
El chico de Oro-*Acción*:Indiana Jones y la Ultima Cruzada (también En Busca del Arca Perdida)
El Caso Bourne (tengo pendiente el libro)
El Quinto Elemento
Ronin
La Caza del Octubre Rojo (gran película y mejor libro)-*Dramas*:1984 (Quizás la película más fiel al libro)
La vida es Bella
La lista de Schindler-*Bélicas*:Das Boot
El día más largo
El puente sobre el Río Kwai
Duelo en el Atlántico
Un puente demasiado lejos
Enemigo a las puertas-*Ciencia Ficción* (incluye Ficción Científica):2001 Odisea Espacial (otra película muy fiel al libro)
Star Trek (con la tripulación original, especialmente ST-IV Misión Salvar la Tierra)
Star Wars (La Guerra de Las Galaxias, la trilogía original, especialmente SW Episodio IV - Una Nueva Esperanza)
El planeta de los Simios (la de 1968)
Alien, el 8º pasajero (las demás de la serie no están tan bien)
Enemigo mío (Pese a ser un remake (La original de Lee Marvin y un japonés en una isla) adaptado al espacio está muy bien)-*Históricas*:El Cid
Ben-Hur (un poco pesado el libro, pero se deja leer)
Quo Vadis
La Misión (increíble banda sonora)-*Fantásticas*:El Señor de los Anillos (mucho libro para poner en la pantalla)
La historia Interminable (buena adaptación del libro)
Momo (también una buena adaptación)

----------


## ben-amar

No es esa mala coleccion.
Yo añadiria Alien, el 8º pasajero, como ya he dicho antes: La mision. 
Salvar al soldado Ryan
Y..no recuerdo los titulos ahora

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo de películas ni idea, salvo las típicas, Gladiator, Breveheart y de esta índole, soy más de levantamiento de vidrio sobre barra fija... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

El cine creo que lo he pisado una vez y me parece a mí que no lo piso más... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo de películas ni idea, salvo las típicas, Gladiator, Breveheart y de esta índole, soy más de levantamiento de vidrio sobre barra fija...
> 
> El cine creo que lo he pisado una vez y me parece a mí que no lo piso más...


No lo haras, lo de no volver, cuando se te de la oprtunidad de poder ver con tu hijo una peli.
He visto con el todas las de Jurasic Park. Cars. Toy´s Story, Buscando a Nemo, y unas cuantas mas.
Te las comenta de principio a fin, te carcajeas con la peli y con los comentarios (tambien te cabreas con estos ultimos), te comes 2 fuentes de palomitas, te asombras cuando ves que el niño ya se sabe todos los dialogos.
¿Alguienda mas en una sesion de cine?

----------


## REEGE

La Vida es bella y Gladiator... Y otra que me gustó mucho es una de uno de mis actores favoritos Robin Williams la de El club de los poetas muertos aunque la de Despertares también me encantó. Anoche vi Come,Reza,Ama de Julia Roberts y nuestro gran Bardem... pero es un poco tostón!!! Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> No es esa mala coleccion.
> Yo añadiria Alien, el 8º pasajero, como ya he dicho antes: La mision. 
> Salvar al soldado Ryan
> Y..no recuerdo los titulos ahora


Como ya dije, no es un lista exhaustiva.

La misión es una gran película que se me ha olvidado en la lista.

Alien no está nada mal. Fue un hito en el cine del espacio. Otra que se me olvidó.

Pero Salvar al Soldado Ryan, la verdad es que no se me olvidó. No es una película que me haya gustado demasiado. Es muy lenta y tiene un argumento un tanto "ñoño" (Evidentemente es una opinión personal)

Editaré el mensaje para ampliar la lista con estas y otras pelis que iré recordando. A lo largo de la vida se ven tantas que no se pueden recordar todas en un momento. Tendré que tirar de mi videoteca y empezar a repasar títulos. Así a bote pronto me acaban de venir a la mente Wall-e y Enemigo a las Puertas, y seguirán viniendo más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se si lo habrán dicho ya, pero otro peliculón es Diamante de Sangre.
De animación, también, se podría añadir Avatar.

----------


## ivanmilitar

con vuestro permiso, me voy a permitir el recomendaros una película que ví por casulidad, "EL SECRETO DE SUS OJOS", los primeros quince minutos deseaba escapar de la butaca del cine, todo el tiempo con "boludo", "pelutudo", etc.... (Argentina evidentemente),pero hubo un punto de inflexión que me hizo cambiar de idea. al tiempo me enteré que le habían dado un Oscar. 
tb añadiré que "EL SEÑOR DE LOS ANILLOS".... me encantó.!!!!!

----------


## nando

> con vuestro permiso, me voy a permitir el recomendaros una película que ví por casulidad, "EL SECRETO DE SUS OJOS", los primeros quince minutos deseaba escapar de la butaca del cine, todo el tiempo con "boludo", "pelutudo", etc.... (Argentina evidentemente),pero hubo un punto de inflexión que me hizo cambiar de idea. al tiempo me enteré que le habían dado un Oscar. 
> tb añadiré que "EL SEÑOR DE LOS ANILLOS".... me encantó.!!!!!


Hola ivanmilitar ok me tomo nota de esta peli 

las criticas le dán sobre un  8 y pico de puntuación

----------

